# water pooling on a new flat roof



## Helen (6 mo ago)

hello,
I have a flat roof WITHOUT central drain. It is sloped at 2%, draining to the side. I had a membrane on it for 13 years but it started to leak so old stuff was torn off and new SOPREMA membrane was put on a month ago. I went up to the roof after a strom and found two puddles of water about 2 by 3 meters each (more or less in the same spot where i used to have a leak before) one of which was about 1.5 cm deep. They used slopping insulation to make sure the water woudl drain but clealry there are still some low spots. I think the main problem is that the edge of the roof goes up a little (maybe bacause of the flashing being tucked under?) and that's why some water pools there. The water was still there 24 hrs after the storm but gone 36hr after the storm. 

I read that if water is gone 48hr after a storm it's ok, but my worry is that in the winter and spring (I live in Montreal, Canada) with snowmelt and sun not as hight and strong as right now to evaporate rainfall water, the water from snowmelt will just sit there for an extanded period of time which I worry is why my first membrane roof only lasted 13 years and leaked in the same exact spot where water is pooling now. 

Should I insist that the company comes and adresses it now? Is there a way to fix it without redoing the roof again??
Pics of water the morning after the night strorm and 24hr later included. 

thanks! 
helen


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

I would just Prime it with a good primer like this IKOpro Quick Dry Primer - IKO Polymeric and Torch on more Cap so it levels out and you should be fine. You should start from the Bottom up and torch so the top seam is flat on the second row ...Very Easy repair


----------

